# 3 days worth of bugs



## doenoe (May 22, 2008)

I was a bit behind with editing my pics, but now i finally finished a batch of bugs:
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5 just to show how small some of them bugs are, this one was walking around on my thumb (ignore the dirty nail)





#6





#7





#8





#9





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## rubbertree (May 22, 2008)

Ooohhh I hate bugs but I love these shots!!
#1 & #9, the composition is wonderful, the shape of the bugs mimic the shape of the leaves they are sitting on. Fantastic.
#6, just stunning.
#2 and #3 are also spectacular. 
Way to go!
Now go scrub your nails!


----------



## rubbertree (May 22, 2008)

PS, what lens did you use for these shots?


----------



## Robstar1619 (May 22, 2008)

Great pictures..i like them all!


----------



## doenoe (May 23, 2008)

thanks guys 
I used the sigma 105mm 2.8 macro, a speedlite 430EX with a lumiquest softbox on it.


----------



## Lyncca (May 23, 2008)

doenoe said:


> thanks guys
> I used the sigma 105mm 2.8 macro, a speedlite 430EX with a lumiquest softbox on it.


 
This is the lens I will be ordering shortly.  I hope I can get something half as nice as these.  Great job


----------



## BoblyBill (May 23, 2008)

72 views and only 5 (now 6) comments?!?!?!?! People are lame but these pictures are not!!!! Amazing work once again Daan!


----------



## BoblyBill (May 23, 2008)

I just realized I don't have any more nominations left... Boooooooooo... Would somebody mind nominating #6 & #7 for me?


----------



## doenoe (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the try of nominating me


----------



## Shutter_Bug (May 31, 2008)

Those are awesome photos!!!


----------



## 250Gimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Great shots DoeNoe!!  All crisp and well lit.


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to say this - Please stop biting those nails! It ruins the shot, LOL.

Great images though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 2, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> I just realized I don't have any more nominations left... Boooooooooo... Would somebody mind nominating #6 & #7 for me?


 
Decided to do #9 instead - hopefully Daan will have come up with something good from Germany, I pointed enough things out for him...


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoa! Amazing macros, Daan. So crisply focused. The detail and colours you capture are incredible. Can't wait to see what you came up with in Germany


----------



## doenoe (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for the nomination Chris 
And alot of the macros from Germany look pretty good, but i lost the best one. The one of the snake that Sabine grabbed, i really liked that one. But that one is lost, together with about 400 or more other shots  
But ill post the German bug pics that i do have after the other shots that im editing right now. Thanks for pointing them out


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2008)

Why is that one lot lost?
When Christiane came home from India, one of her cards also jammed and she could only see the first 43 or so pics, but the remaining 433 or so remained hidden. Could not be accessed. But somehow, and don't ask me how, she got round to getting them downloaded (with someone else's help, of course, and I don't know what they did). But it seems like not all is totally lost when the reader can't read a card. Try to find out if not something can be done!

For it would be a pity if your (definitely brilliant!) photos of the little snake (or were it her two Beauty Snakes?) would be totally lost for all times!

Your bug photos are amazing! That crispness. Way, way cool. No wonder you (one of our worst hayfever patients around on the meet-up!) were always halfway in the grass or plants with your camera! The results that we see here (pre-Germany bug pics) speak their own language. Perfect!!!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks  and the hayfever is alot better when i dont stick my face in the grass, so i havent done that the last few days. Works perfect 
And my portable HD crashed or something. When i put those lost pictures on it, it probably crashed allready and i didnt notice it. So i thought the pics were on it and formatted the cards. Just later i noticed the error 3 on my display (still dont know what that meant) and burned the new pics on a dvd with Sky's laptop. So 2 days worth of pics is gone. Gonna try to look the portable with a program or something and see if i can recover something. Cause to me it looked like the lost batch was transfered, but im not sure.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2008)

Awww. I so hope you'll find means to recover the pics! Would be a real shame if you could not...!


----------



## niforpix (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you think you'd be able to get same quality shots without the flash? I have the 580ex but have never tried it with macro.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 2, 2008)

no i dont think i would. Im shooting at F13 with a shutter speed of 1/200. Without the flash the pics just come out black. So i really need the flash. And i also use a Lumiquest softbox on my flash to get rid of the harsh shadows.


----------



## EricD (Jun 2, 2008)

awesome set of photos!!


----------



## STICKMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the eyes in # 3, 6 & 8 are amazing, great color and so smooth. The rest are neat as well. #9 is right up on the top of the list as well. FYI,, I am a sucker for dragonflys and lizards LOL

I am a newbie so I can't comment on the tech end of things but these shots look great to my eyes.......


----------



## doenoe (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for the replies 
Im waiting for the bigger dragonflies to come. They are huge and green and great models...............as long as you dont move.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 2, 2008)

Ach, and there were thousands of those beautiful blue dragonflies on the bank of the Wümme when you and Sky *sped* past (and the other boats serenely floated past), and you could not stop and take a SINGLE photo of them... must have tugged at your heart, that sight!


----------



## Stranger (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome macros! 

The lighting looks great..  Do you use your flash on the hotshoe?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 3, 2008)

Stranger said:


> Awesome macros!
> 
> The lighting looks great.. Do you use your flash on the hotshoe?


 
Check out the Germany Meet-Up thread - I think you'll be able to see exactly what Daan does (the answer is yes by the way).


----------



## doenoe (Jun 4, 2008)

yes, like Chris allready mentioned, i use the flash on the hotshoe. But in the pics of the meetup you see a difuser on the flash, while i usually use the Lumiquest softbox on it.
I was a little bummed that i didnt get the blue dragonflies, but i didnt want to get my camera out of the bucket while floating in a boat in casual pace. You guys were just really slow :mrgreen: But i thought, there are so many around, ill probably see some more once we get ashore............boy, was i wrong. But i did find alot of other bugs while i was walking around after the boat trip. But you'll just have to wait for those till i finished the rest of the trip


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 4, 2008)

2, 3, 6, and 9 Rock!  Nice pics man!

9 rocks cuz it looks like it's on a cannabis leaf!


----------



## surfndcoolwater (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice pictures.. awesome.. bugs are nasty but these pictures make me rethink that..


----------



## Flora (Jun 4, 2008)

These shots are amazing, look like they belong in a magazine.  The colors are phenomenal.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 4, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> Ooohhh I hate bugs but I love these shots!!


 
But your avatar is a spider?? 

Hey great shots, I really like the last one #9...Lumiquest softbox...hmmm I'll have to check into that. Thanks for the tip.


----------

